# any experience with...



## Ohio Coyoteman (Jun 5, 2011)

Fox Pro Spitfire? Cabelas sells it for 199.99. Looking for people with info onthis unit. Is it loud enough and worth the investment?

Thx Matt


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have one, It does good. I do wish at times I had a bit more volume for out here, it may be enough for you. If you go through foxpro directly it is the same price and you can pick your calls from their list, they'll put it on the Mini SD card and send it to you. you can also get any accessories at that time and have everyting you want at once.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Mine works great----Killed yotes with mine--and crows---Get the dying crow comes in handy for yotes and murders crows-------sb*


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Listen to these chap's they will tell it like it is, over here they are $350 would love to have one!


----------



## ryan.1187 (May 5, 2011)

No experience with the spitfire, i have an FX3 and absolutely love it. One of the best predator calling investments i've ever made.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a Spitfire Love It! Well Worth It!! Its not just for Coyotes!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

FX-3 here too, I have some issues but nothing that is going to stop me from using it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> I have a Spitfire Love It! Well Worth It!! Its not just for Coyotes!


Well worth it is right, even more so in your case Richard. Congrats again !


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I have one and i would have to say it worth the money. I havent had a need to add a speaker on mine but at least you have that choice with the spit fire. I have had not one hiccup with mine, but then again it dosent get used as much as my hand calls.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You might try that one and a couple others befor you leave the store. I am sure at Cabela's they would let you go out the back door and listen to them.

Again..good times are ahead.

Yeah I forgot Richard....good comment Don.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You may have an issue with any store letting you try them out unless they have a display model, Cabelas used to have one here, but not any more.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

killling my dawgs with the spitfire-----plenty loud enough ----- light and compact--- hang remote on a lanyard so it will stay real close ---- WHAT HAS BEEN WORKING FOR US, the lightning jack call programed in the SPITFIRE is working for me in woods and cutover-- start off with a #2 volume and after 5 min or so, move up a # and so forth---- then come back down with the volume----After 3o min. we move to another area and give it another try.....


----------

